# rssh won't emerge--is this permanent??

## binaural

AFAIK, rssh won't emerge anytime soon. I recently did 

# emerge -v -u --deep world 

and now I have no scp/sftp access. It was working fine before, but the package is now hardmasked. I put an entry in /etc/portage/package.unmask

 and tried 

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86 x86" emerge -pv app-shells/rssh-2.2.2

but no dice. My question is:

Will there be a replacement for rssh at some point, and if not, how to transfer files around from Win-->Lin until then? I have tried pscp.exe with no luck, as I can't access /bin/rssh as it's not installed!

Thanks,

/binaural

----------

## binaural

 :Embarassed:   Nevermind.

# cat /etc/portage/package.unmask

=app-shells/rssh-2.2.2

^

^

[don't forget the "=" sign!]

----------

## binaural

Related post, from when I thought this had something to do with rssh. Openssh was causing the problem.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=278643&highlight=

What was causing it was that openssh-3.2.9.1 was being installed after #emerge -u -p -v --deep world instead of the ssh-3.2.9.1 package [non-commercial]. What is the point of having two conflicting packages in portage?? Why do they both allow for ssh but only one for sftp? Why does emerge keep trying to install openssh and in doing so block the emerging of ssh.

??Why oh why??

----------

